# The Oscar Valdez Hype Train & Fan Tribute



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

If I had to name just one prospect that I thought could succeed and go on to do great things in his career, I would name Oscar Valdez. I saw Valdez perform in the Olympics, and immediately thought to myself that his style would work very well in the professional world. There are simply so many things that this kid does right. He's defensively responsible but isn't afraid of getting hit while coming forward, he can sport a variety of guards, fight at multiple ranges, his awareness and control of distance is beyond his years, and his accuracy beautifully compliments his ability to throw every punch with correct and compact form.

For your viewing pleasure, I've posted the few fights of his which are available online, including his debut and his most recent fight.





[video=dailymotion;xya59a]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xya59a_oscar-valdez-vs-carlos-gonzalez_sport[/video]




[video=dailymotion;x10z5km]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10z5km_oscar-valdez-vs-gil-garcia-2013-06-15_sport[/video]
[video=dailymotion;x170p2i]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x170p2i_2013-11-09-oscar-valdez-vs-jesus-lule_sport[/video]





As a bonus, here's his fight against Vasyl Lomachenko, from the World Championships in 2009. I hadn't realized they'd fought. Man would that be a juicy fight down the line :hey






Feel free to post any videos pertaining to the young man :thumbsup


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a better quality, full version of the Valdez-Lomachenko fight






I mentioned it in another thread, Valdez and his trainer had been studying Lomachenko and believed that Valdez could beat him before this fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> As a bonus, here's his fight against Vasyl Lomachenko, from the World Series of Boxing in 2009. I hadn't realized they'd fought. Man would that be a juicy fight down the line :hey


That was at the World Championships in 2009, not the WSB


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Here's a better quality, full version of the Valdez-Lomachenko fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. It was a good fight. Lomachenko's footwork was on point. I think his ring generalship is what gets him the win against Salido. I could also envision Valdez having a bit more success with his offensive combinations in a pro fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks for posting. It was a good fight. Lomachenko's footwork was on point. I think his ring generalship is what gets him the win against Salido. I could also envision Valdez having a bit more success with his offensive combinations in a pro fight.


I think that fight is what Lomachenko-Salido is going to look like, Salido will be loading up like Valdez and getting timed/picked off. I agree that Valdez would have more success in the pro game, some of the punches Lomachenko was blocking with the bigger gloves there would be accumulating damage in the pro game. Valdez is going to be in some great fights for sure.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I really like this guy. One of Loma's victims. He has a long way to go, his defence is a bit shady but that will be improved and he'll be badAZZ.

Well, I'd love to get the full fight of Valdez vs Lazaro Alvarez (a top Cuban boxer), there's a clip here. (Obviously Lazaro won, but Valdez appeared to have held good accord of himself).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Joseph Diaz vs Oscar Valdez in 2011 World Champs


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks for posting. It was a good fight. Lomachenko's footwork was on point. I think his ring generalship is what gets him the win against Salido. I could also envision Valdez having a bit more success with his offensive combinations in a pro fight.


Lomachenko broke his hand in that tournament during the 2nd or 3rd fight before he faced Valdez. He needed surgery and took 2010 off so he's doing that with one good hand then proceeded to dominate fellow World Champion Vodopyanov 12-1 in the final (Gary Russell's conqueror)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Lomachenko broke his hand in that tournament during the 2nd or 3rd fight before he faced Valdez. He needed surgery and took 2010 off so he's doing that with one good hand then proceeded to dominate fellow World Champion Vodopyanov 12-1 in the final (Gary Russell's conqueror)


Yup, Oscar is a very good prospect and 23 y/o, Loma being 25 so age gap is small but the class gap was apparent.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell, I hate Loma-tards, a thread about Oscar Valdez and 90% of the posts are about Lomachenko...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> Fucking hell, I hate Loma-tards, a thread about Oscar Valdez and 90% of the posts are about Lomachenko...


Fuck off, we love Loma's sons

....and Bogo put the Loma fight up which is relevant.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

what the fuck, this thread isn't about Lomachenko atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what the fuck, this thread isn't about Lomachenko atsch


'As a bonus, here's his fight against Vasyl Lomachenko, from the World Series of Boxing in 2009. I hadn't realized they'd fought. Man would that be a juicy fight down the line '
' I think his ring generalship is what gets him the win against Salido.' 
- by Bogotazo, not the Lomatards

But remember Oscar is Loma's own son after all, so naturally people will recognise Loma.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

When Oscar got beaten in the 2012 Olympics by John Joe Nevin 18 mins onwards.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl I fucking knew as soon as I saw this thread it'd be turned into a Lomachenko thread, I fucking KNEW it :rofl




Oscar looks good though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

About Oscar Valdez (the topic of the thread), I really like the way he turns his punches over. He seems more ready for the professionals in his style. He's very comfortable coming forward and shows really good defense while doing so and throws to the head and body. He doesn't just slug away either. He's got pretty good timing and handspeed which also allows him to box from the outside also.

He throws that jab nice which he can feint off of it to land a hook upstairs or to the body. Versatile on defense where he can parry, avoid shots with his headmovement or footwork.

Abner Mares vs Oscar Valdez would be a beautiful fight in the future if it's possible

[video=dailymotion;x170p2i]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x170p2i_2013-11-09-oscar-valdez-vs-jesus-lule_sport[/video]


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> About Oscar Valdez (the topic of the thread), I really like the way he turns his punches over. He seems more ready for the professionals in his style. He's very comfortable coming forward and shows really good defense while doing so and throws to the head and body. He doesn't just slug away either. He's got pretty good timing and handspeed which also allows him to box from the outside also.
> 
> He throws that jab nice which he can feint off of it to land a hook upstairs or to the body. Versatile on defense where he can parry, avoid shots with his headmovement or footwork.
> 
> ...


Great post man, thanks for posting that vid. Probably one of the best of his fights for understanding his style and skills. He's very quick and very accurate with his shots, and of course it helps that he's heavy handed. Good eye on the way he turns his shots over, it's clear he doesn't slap or anything. That left hook to the body lands flush.

Let me watch this and take some notes on him:

-Jabs with his head off center to slip any return jab, and steps into it well
-Steps laterally in balance and in position to throw 
-Switches from a high guard to a philly shell at close range
-Is quick to backstep after throwing 
-Good lead and counter left hooks upstairs or especially downstairs
-Good head movement against the ropes, and exits quickly
-Very calm awareness on the inside, doesn't flinch at punches that he already knows won't land clean, and that allows him to counter at the opportune time
-Overhand right smartly loops around the guard
-Good counter right uppercut after blocking the left to the body
-Very fluid, well-timed combinations. Not rushed, not wide.

Man, what a fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Great post man, thanks for posting that vid. Probably one of the best of his fights for understanding his style and skills. He's very quick and very accurate with his shots, and of course it helps that he's heavy handed. Good eye on the way he turns his shots over, it's clear he doesn't slap or anything. That left hook to the body lands flush.
> 
> Let me watch this and take some notes on him:
> 
> ...


thanks man, I was already sorta looking at him last night because the Felix Verdejo and I was mentioned Valdez and the reasons I preferred him over Verdejo.

The notes you put were dead on. I was caught off guard when I saw him bust out the shoulder roll. Very versatile fighter


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> thanks man, I was already sorta looking at him last night because the Felix Verdejo and I was mentioned Valdez and the reasons I preferred him over Verdejo.
> 
> The notes you put were dead on. I was caught off guard when I saw him bust out the shoulder roll. Very versatile fighter


Yeah your post is what actually reminded me I was planning on making this thread. And yeah, it's clear he knows how to actually roll with it unlike some imitators out there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah your post is what actually reminded me I was planning on making this thread. And yeah, it's clear he knows how to actually roll with it unlike some imitators out there.


:lol: yeah *cough* Berto, Broner

Juan Manuel Lopez also failed pretty hard when he used it in the Salido rematch. He just ate overhand right after right


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah *cough* Berto, Broner
> 
> Juan Manuel Lopez also failed pretty hard when he used it in the Salido rematch. He just ate overhand right after right


Yeah I thought he actually performed well in that fight but against the ropes it just wasn't working. He slipped a few punches but that guard isn't ideal for being up close against someone in the opposite stance.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Valdez is the truth.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what the fuck, this thread isn't about Lomachenko atsch


The thread about Felix Verdejo was about Felix Verdejo, and yet you brought Oscar Valdez up out of nowhere. Are you gay for Valdez or something? Hypocritical little bitch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The thread about Felix Verdejo was about Felix Verdejo, and yet you brought Oscar Valdez up out of nowhere. Are you gay for Valdez or something? Hypocritical little bitch.


Yo, stop. Don't turn every thread into a fight just because you hype Lomachenko to death and people react badly to it. Please.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yo, stop. Don't turn every thread into a fight just because you hype Lomachenko to death and people react badly to it. Please.


I'm just pointing out that bballchump11 is complaining about something he has just done himself. I'm just trying to educate him and allow him to see certain things about himself :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I thought he actually performed well in that fight but against the ropes it just wasn't working. He slipped a few punches but that guard isn't ideal for being up close against someone in the opposite stance.


yeah even Floyd doesn't really rely on the shoulder roll much on the ropes against southpaws. Luckily for Valdez though, he seems pretty competent on the ropes and escaping


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The thread about Felix Verdejo was about Felix Verdejo, and yet you brought Oscar Valdez up out of nowhere. Are you gay for Valdez or something? Hypocritical little bitch.


That's probably the first time I ever typed Oscar Valdez's name out on this site. :rolleyes



Dealt_with said:


> I'm just pointing out that bballchump11 is complaining about something he has just done himself. I'm just trying to educate him and allow him to see certain things about himself :conf


The difference is like I mentioned, I brought up Valdez for the first time yesterday. You talk about Lomachenko all the time, bring him up in a bunch of unrelated threads about him and even have him as your avatar. If somebody says something negative about Valdez, I don't care. I see him and see a lot of potential, but go crazy with it and say he'd beat Erik Morales.

You on the otherhand don't just vigorously disagree when anybody says anything negative or a little critique of Lomachenko, you get personally hurt and offended. It's like somebody said something bad about your little brother or your boyfriend. The shit isn't normal. I looked at the situation and thought "Ok, this guy is retarded as shit". 
But then I realized that's not the case. So I thought "maybe this guy just is new to boxing". But I don't see that as being it either.

So that left me with 2 options. Either you're trolling your ass off and not serious or you're a flaming homosexual

:conf


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

I am very impressed by this dude, that fight against the Mexican with a mullet, his defense was very on point. His technically very good with good handspeed and power.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's probably the first time I ever typed Oscar Valdez's name out on this site. :rolleyes
> 
> The difference is like I mentioned, I brought up Valdez for the first time yesterday. You talk about Lomachenko all the time, bring him up in a bunch of unrelated threads about him and even have him as your avatar. If somebody says something negative about Valdez, I don't care. I see him and see a lot of potential, but go crazy with it and say he'd beat Erik Morales.
> 
> ...


Name these times I bring up Lomachenko for no reason? I might bring him up if GRJ, Rigo, Valdez or Verdejo is mentioned. That's not for no reason is it? Future rivals and past rivals. I don't care about anything said on here, you are the one who still has an aching vagina because I dared to say that Lomachenko could beat Mayweather at 130 when someone asked me about it. I make predictions based on my educated opinion, you are the one who is crying. If somebody says something that isn't true then I correct them, when a dumbass such as yourself is talking nonsense then I call them out on that. But don't think for a second that I'm personally upset or offended about anything anyone says about Lomachenko. I don't even care if Salido beats him, it will have zero effect on me personally. I just tell people what's what and try to break up the circle jerk over hyped up fighters who don't deserve hype, which is a common issue for US posters. You need to get US nuts out of your mouth and stop whinging about things you do yourself :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Name these times I bring up Lomachenko for no reason? I might bring him up if GRJ, Rigo, Valdez or Verdejo is mentioned. That's not for no reason is it? Future rivals and past rivals. I don't care about anything said on here, you are the one who still has an aching vagina because I dared to say that Lomachenko could beat Mayweather at 130 when someone asked me about it. I make predictions based on my educated opinion, you are the one who is crying. If somebody says something that isn't true then I correct them, when a dumbass such as yourself is talking nonsense then I call them out on that. But don't think for a second that I'm personally upset or offended about anything anyone says about Lomachenko. I don't even care if Salido beats him, it will have zero effect on me personally. I just tell people what's what and try to break up the circle jerk over hyped up fighters who don't deserve hype, which is a common issue for US posters. You need to get US nuts out of your mouth and stop whinging about things you do yourself :deal


TBH, it's more Gaul than you who brings him up for no damn reason and sometimes it feels like I'm arguing with the same person :lol:

and I'm bored as shit about this topic. I stopped reading after a couple sentences. I'm sure @Bogotazo doesn't want his thread spammed with this bullshit


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

@Bogotazo I think you should banish the Lomatards from this thread. I came here for Valdez not another circle jerk about Lomachenko. FFS, polluting every fucking thread it's beyond tiresome.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> @Bogotazo I think you should banish the Lomatards from this thread. I came here for Valdez not another circle jerk about Lomachenko. FFS, polluting every fucking thread it's beyond tiresome.


Nah you got it wrong love, Lomachenko gets mentioned as he's a past and future opponent for the fighter in the spotlight, Bogo himself mentioned the fight with Lomachenko in the OP. It's whinging girls like you who go on about it and turn it into a Lomachenko discussion.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah you got it wrong love, Lomachenko gets mentioned as he's a past and future opponent for the fighter in the spotlight, Bogo himself mentioned the fight with Lomachenko in the OP. It's whinging girls like you who go on about it and turn it into a Lomachenko discussion.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah even Floyd doesn't really rely on the shoulder roll much on the ropes against southpaws. Luckily for Valdez though, he seems pretty competent on the ropes and escaping


Exactly.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


>


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Exactly.


Mosley just talked about this on fighthype actually
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15973.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mosley just talked about this on fighthype actually
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15973.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


He's right. I've always said, any deficiencies in Floyd's guard, he compensates with his movement. And any deficiencies in this movement, he makes up with his guard.

Clearly he doesn't just stand there shelling up, he bends at the waist and side-steps, etc.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

New interview! Sounds like he's on a great track.

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-oscar-valdez-discusses-new-year-upcoming-return--74766

Valdez is fighting March 1st on the Chavez-Vera undercard:










(Juan Diaz is there too, cool.)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Flea Man @SJS20 @Teeto any thoughts on this young lad? It's rare I see real potential in a prospect to the extent I'm this excited. He just seems to have that x-factor, that _awareness_ that matters so much.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> @*Flea Man* @*SJS20* @*Teeto* any thoughts on this young lad? It's rare I see real potential in a prospect to the extent I'm this excited. He just seems to have that x-factor, that _awareness_ that matters so much.


I think he rushes a little too much, but that will settle with experience.






I like his punch diversity, and his left hand is developing very nicely.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Verdejo is my favorite prospect at this point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Verdejo is my favorite prospect at this point.


MORESO than Valdez eh? Gonna have to look closer. Thanks for posting. Oscar does rush in at times but looks to be getting calmer each time out.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> MORESO than Valdez eh? Gonna have to look closer. Thanks for posting. Oscar does rush in at times but looks to be getting calmer each time out.


Comes with experience matey, if he can find a balance between creating his own offense, and allowing his opponent to be the one who creates the gaps for him to exploit, then he'll be a very bad man.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Recent training for his last fight, which was on the Chavez-Vera 2 undercard, looks very impressive (and above all, quick):






After the win:






Glad to hear he's fighting on the Pacquiao-Bradley undercard :happy


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> @Flea Man @SJS20 @Teeto any thoughts on this young lad? It's rare I see real potential in a prospect to the extent I'm this excited. He just seems to have that x-factor, that _awareness_ that matters so much.


Let me watch more of him. Have only seen a bit but he looked very good.

More research needed for a concise analysis on my part. Apologies.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Let me watch more of him. Have only seen a bit but he looked very good.
> 
> More research needed for a concise analysis on my part. Apologies.


No worries, I'd rather that than a half-hearted reply. The thread has plenty of footage. It's hard for me to get excited about young fighters since I'm a harsh critic when it comes to detecting truly special fighters, but my alarm bells went off for this kid.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm a harsh critic


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Highlights from his last fight:

http://www2.aztecadeportes.com/videos/box-azteca/158417/oscar-valdez-vs-samuel-sanchez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Highlights from his last fight:
> 
> http://www2.aztecadeportes.com/videos/box-azteca/158417/oscar-valdez-vs-samuel-sanchez


man I can't wait for him to reach the world level


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Highlights from his last fight:
> 
> http://www2.aztecadeportes.com/videos/box-azteca/158417/oscar-valdez-vs-samuel-sanchez


:happy The guy is a monster! Way better than Santa Cruz.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> :happy The guy is a monster! Way better than Santa Cruz.


:deal

Valdez is the truth!

and he's from Sonora...Home of high level guys like JL Castillo, JL Ramirez, Salido, Estrada and the GOAT Mexican himself Chavez Sr. :happy


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

You can see talent, and marked improvement each time out which is great.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Reading the first page of this thread made me fall in love with Salido sonning of Loma all over again.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No worries, I'd rather that than a half-hearted reply. The thread has plenty of footage. It's hard for me to get excited about young fighters since I'm a harsh critic when it comes to detecting truly special fighters, but my alarm bells went off for this kid.


Agree Bogo, like him a lot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

More passengers, all aboard! :happy


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive not watched Valdez in a good while, but from what I remember he had a bit of a tendency to get outboxed in the amateurs, and was too stationary in his head movement. Very quick hands, good chin and a terrific body puncher from what I remember though. Looking forward to see how he progresses in the pro's, because unlike a lot of Mexican prospects had a very good amateur background, so he can be moved along quite quickly.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Ive not watched Valdez in a good while, but from what I remember he had a bit of a tendency to get outboxed in the amateurs, and was too stationary in his head movement. Very quick hands, good chin and a terrific body puncher from what I remember though. Looking forward to see how he progresses in the pro's, because unlike a lot of Mexican prospects had a very good amateur background, so he can be moved along quite quickly.


Start watchin! He's really coming into his own as a professional.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Only seen clips so far, love that well schooled offense. Doe he have any fights lined up?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Only seen clips so far, love that well schooled offense. Doe he have any fights lined up?


The OP has full fights if you're interested.

This clip includes highlights of Oscar Valdez's last fight on the Pacquiao-Bradley 2 preliminary undercard, which ended in a 4th round stoppage. Hopefully a full replay video is up soon.






(@Vic, you might be interested in taking a look at that third featured fighter...)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I'll make sure to put Errol Spence's fight from last night up in my Olympian thread also :good


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks for the update. I'll make sure to put Errol Spence's fight from last night up in my Olympian thread also :good


Cool man. I look forward to seeing his rise. Someone should put all of Felix Verdejo's fights up at some point. Haven't had the time to check him out yet. Maybe if he wins me over I'll do it.

Wouldn't that be quite a trio for the future? Valdez, Verdejo, Spence....A smart in-the-pocket Mexican aggressor, a smooth Puerto Rican boxer-puncher, and a quick-handed stick-and-move US southpaw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Cool man. I look forward to seeing his rise. Someone should put all of Felix Verdejo's fights up at some point. Haven't had the time to check him out yet. Maybe if he wins me over I'll do it.
> 
> Wouldn't that be quite a trio for the future? Valdez, Verdejo, Spence....A smart in-the-pocket Mexican aggressor, a smooth Puerto Rican boxer-puncher, and a quick-handed stick-and-move US southpaw.


yeah that'd be nice as hell, all of them can bring good fanbases as well. I know Valdez speaks english, but I'm not sure about Verdejo. It didn't stop Trinidad from becoming a big star though.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Wouldn't that be quite a trio for the future? Valdez, Verdejo, Spence....A smart in-the-pocket Mexican aggressor, a smooth Puerto Rican boxer-puncher, and a quick-handed stick-and-move US southpaw.


IF I had to bet who get's KTFO first out of that trilogy.... 
I'd 100% say Verderjo without NO doubts, Kid is nice tho.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

"It motivates me a lot to hear that Marquez thinks I'm a good fighter. It motivates me to train harder. I'm really excited to fight at the Forum on a card as big as Marquez-Alvarado".

Couldn't ask for a better compliment, could he? :happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> "It motivates me a lot to hear that Marquez thinks I'm a good fighter. It motivates me to train harder. I'm really excited to fight at the Forum on a card as big as Marquez-Alvarado".
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better compliment, could he? :happy


:good Errol Spence gets the thumbsup from Floyd and Valdez gets the thumbsup from Marquez.

Both are destined for greatness abbycry


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :good Errol Spence gets the thumbsup from Floyd and Valdez gets the thumbsup from Marquez.
> 
> Both are destined for greatness abbycry


All Verdejo needs is a pat on the back from Cotto and we'll have a holy trinity of Olympic prospects. It's beautiful :frochcry2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> All Verdejo needs is a pat on the back from Cotto and we'll have a holy trinity of Olympic prospects. It's beautiful :frochcry2


 the future will look a lot brighter


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> All Verdejo needs is a pat on the back from Cotto and we'll have a holy trinity of Olympic prospects. It's beautiful :frochcry2


Wonder is Verdejo and Valdez will ever face off? Could be a case of Valdez always being little smaller than Verdejo, and never getting the chance meet, but when you have two competing countries with two young prospects in an around the same weight class theres bound to be some rivalry. Verdejo >>>>>>>>>>>> Valdez, of that im sure though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> Wonder is Verdejo and Valdez will ever face off? Could be a case of Valdez always being little smaller than Verdejo, and never getting the chance meet, but when you have two competing countries with two young prospects in an around the same weight class theres bound to be some rivalry. Verdejo >>>>>>>>>>>> Valdez, of that im sure though.


It would be great to see.

I'd bet on Valdez.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been high on this kid since day one. He's got all the abilities. Only thing is that he's really small but he's got big potential. Hopefully they take him carefully and continues to develop.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I've been high on this kid since day one. He's got all the abilities. Only thing is that he's really small but he's got big potential. Hopefully they take him carefully and continues to develop.


I was going with him in the now-defunct most- intelligent poster competition from last year if I got the question about which 2012 Olympian(aside from Lomalido/Joshua) would do the best after turning over.
Very big possibilities here with this kid.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Getting ready:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*"Oscar Valdez es un gran peleador. Tiene la técnica y el boxeo para llegar a ser un gran campeón" - Juan Manuel Márquez

"Oscar Valdez is a great fighter. He has the technique and boxing (skill) to become a great champion." *


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Oscar Valdez es un gran peleador. Tiene la técnica y el boxeo para llegar a ser un gran campeón" - Juan Manuel Márquez
> 
> "Oscar Valdez is a great fighter. He has the technique and boxing (skill) to become a great champion." *


:happy :ibutt


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Oscar Valdez must have spent some significant time in the States cause his english is clearly American style accent and all.......So whats his story?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Oscar Valdez must have spent some significant time in the States cause his english is clearly American style accent and all.......So whats his story?


Yeah he spent part of his life in Texas or something I think. Haven't read any extensive BIO though! It's a good thing he's perfectly bilingual.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Valdez has insane potential. Hits hard, has good hand speed, moves well, has good defence as well as offence both downstairs and upstairs. He's the complete package. In other words, choo choo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

RDJ said:


> Valdez has insane potential. Hits hard, has good hand speed, moves well, has good defence as well as offence both downstairs and upstairs. He's the complete package. In other words, choo choo.


:lp


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> All Verdejo needs is a pat on the back from Cotto and we'll have a holy trinity of Olympic prospects. It's beautiful :frochcry2


Even better, he's got the blessing of Felix Trinidad

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/341337-felix-trinidad-praises-felix-verdejo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Even better, he's got the blessing of Felix Trinidad
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/341337-felix-trinidad-praises-felix-verdejo


Awesome. I wonder what time he goes on Saturday, the undercard is shit but it would be cool to see him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

So far the only clips I've found of his last fight:






Really good quality highlights here:

http://www2.aztecadeportes.com/videos/box-azteca/161994/oscar-valdez-vs-noel-echevarria

His next appearance is the 26th on Shobox.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This dudes career is starting to get REALLY boring tbh (he's moving way too slowly). What double olympian with a pro style where he's not going to have pacing strategy issues would move at this pace? Is he falling too in love with his 11 KO's? It's a little more understandable with a kid like Erickson Lubin but Oscar Valdez?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This dudes career is starting to get REALLY boring tbh (he's moving way too slowly). What double olympian with a pro style where he's not going to have pacing strategy issues would move at this pace? Is he falling too in love with his 11 KO's? It's a little more understandable with a kid like Erickson Lubin but Oscar Valdez?


I think it's perfectly fine. He's showing a bit more maturity with every fight. He's a young kid and he's fighting frequently. He'll step up soon. It's not like he's sitting on a title fighting bums like Gary Russel.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think it's perfectly fine. He's showing a bit more maturity with every fight. He's a young kid and he's fighting frequently. He'll step up soon. It's not like he's sitting on a title fighting bums like Gary Russel.


Fair doos. I think he'll gain more maturity with a more gruelling fight tbh, 23 years old with his background, you wouldn't expect him to be fighting a 35 year old who has 8 back to back defeats (albeit against pretty good opposition generally). It's an improvement from his former competition but still signifies baby steps. The maturity he'd show through a more educational fight, which'll bring flaws more to the surface, is a far better idea. 
Lubin fought a dude who's a tricky vet at just 18 or however old he is, and it was a great learning experience and the type of guy you'd want to see your fighter in with.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Just to throw it out there, the Japanese dudes who are fighting more like Valdez are putting themselves through big fights from day one, just all guns blazing. Kosei Tanaka being the next star-to-be.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Juan Ruiz went 10 rounds vs Gary Russel Jr


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Este buey esta cabron!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yesterday


Thanks a lot for posting dude :good

My thoughts on the fight:

-I'm glad it was scrappy. Valdez has been able to take his time setting the pace up until now and Ruiz wasn't going to let him get the win easily.
-Valdez seems to be trying to perfect his single-shot accuracy, especially the left hook
-It's good to see Valdez sticking around on the inside instead of always hopping out, his body shots and uppercuts in the 3rd round were JMM-esque 
-His jab is improving, and he's pumping it out more frequently. 
-Loved the last round rally, might have gotten him out of there were it not for the holding.
-This fight shows he's being brought along at the correct pace. No need to rush.



bballchump11 said:


> Juan Ruiz went 10 rounds vs Gary Russel Jr


Makes sense, seems like a tough dude. Good sign.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Este buey esta cabron!


El Futuro!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks a lot for posting dude :good
> 
> My thoughts on the fight:
> 
> ...


One thing I've noticed about Valdez is how quick he is at responding to shots landed by landing better ones. 
Valdez has a tendency to get lost in the brawl which comes from shunning his positioning and really sacrificing his escape foot to trying to land that harder shot - but this is one thing that'll be well tamed as he continues to learn its riskiness.
Nice turning of his opponent and subsequent onslaught when they push him against the ropes
When fighting on the inside with Valdez's head locked with his opponent, rather than trying to play the riskier game of landing shorter punches which lack snap, he could use his forearm to smother his opponents face thus vision, thus making his opponent unable to see/focus on Valdez taking a step back to land one of his beautiful hooks. He has great hooks in both hands doesn't he? Very crisp. He utilises the movement of the teres major/minor and infraspinatus region of the back which I think is what helps him channel that power well and precisely. 
Yeah you're deffo right with the single-shot accuracy point too, Valdez has sufficient strength to go for combinations and basically manhandle Ruiz onto the backfoot. But he didn't take those opportunities.
You have to respect his accuracy and Ruiz's chin. Ruiz lost 6 times in a row but to guys like Usmanee, Russell Jr, Terrezas yet despite his skills deficit, he hasn't been knocked out.
With Ruiz's style, fights very low, defends against the body by fighting low and crouching forward. There were so many opportunities for Valdez to low blow Ruiz, or at least land shots low enough to make Ruiz lose focus and thus Valdez can capitalise with a big shot.
I feel like I need a shower after this comment, such dirty tactic suggestions.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good post. The superior return-fire shots are what caught my eye as well. Funny catching that after what GGG did yesterday.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> El Futuro!


Esta medio chiquito though. Makes me wonder how much hype can he generate and how much higher can he move up in weight :think. He's got all the tools though and sick style to watch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Esta medio chiquito though. Makes me wonder how much hype can he generate and how much higher can he move up in weight :think. He's got all the tools though and sick style to watch.


130's not a bad division to get fans in. His size worried me too but he's already solid at 130/126.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Esta medio chiquito though. Makes me wonder how much hype can he generate and how much higher can he move up in weight :think. He's got all the tools though and sick style to watch.


Chiquito pero Cabron!

He'll be fine if he beats good opposition, stays winning, wins in style and is in exciting fights. I would like to see him rule 126lbs...Mexico has a great history in that division, and it would be nice to see Valdez be the next heir.

And remember, he's around in the same weight classes Morales and Barrera were in, and they were superstars themselves.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Chiquito pero Cabron!
> 
> He'll be fine if he beats good opposition, stays winning, wins in style and is in exciting fights. I would like to see him rule 126lbs...Mexico has a great history in that division, and it would be nice to see Valdez be the next heir.
> 
> And remember, he's around in the same weight classes Morales and Barrera were in, and they were superstars themselves.


De que es Cabron , es Cabron ha. 
I have no doubt he will become a Champion but Morales and Barrera came in a special era with Pacquiao and even Marquez. He needs some big names and big fights to get the same hype. Hope he does. I can see him moving up to 130 and maybe maxing out at 135-140 later in his career. We'll see.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> De que es Cabron , es Cabron ha.
> I have no doubt he will become a Champion but Morales and Barrera came in a special era with Pacquiao and even Marquez. He needs some big names and big fights to get the same hype. Hope he does. I can see him moving up to 130 and maybe maxing out at 135-140 later in his career. We'll see.


What you say is true, but you gotta remember that Morales and Barrera were big stars already before Pacquiao arrived at the scene, and Marquez was pretty much in their shadows his entire early career.

But then again, Morales and Barrera rose to superstardom from fighting each other...but they were both very hyped before they even started fighting each other.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> What you say is true, but you gotta remember that Morales and Barrera were big stars already before Pacquiao arrived at the scene, and Marquez was pretty much in their shadows his entire early career.
> 
> But then again, Morales and Barrera rose to superstardom from fighting each other...but they were both very hyped before they even started fighting each other.


That's my point. They were all intertwined someway or another. Regardless, if he continues to win, he'll get recognized and big fights will come. He has an appealing style of fighting.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> That's my point. They were all intertwined someway or another. Regardless, if he continues to win, he'll get recognized and big fights will come. He has an appealing style of fighting.


Hopefully a Valdez/Mares fight sometime in a few years, assuming Valdez is still looking sharp and Mares is still relevant?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Hopefully a Valdez/Mares fight sometime in a few years, assuming Valdez is still looking sharp and Mares is still relevant?


Sht if only Valdez had more experience I'd throw this Rooster at Rigondeaux. Rigo would have to move up though. What about Donaire? Lomancheko? Ooooooh baby!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Sht if only Valdez had more experience I'd throw this Rooster at Rigondeaux. Rigo would have to move up though. What about Donaire? Lomancheko? Ooooooh baby!


Lomachenko i think will be moving up by the time Valdez hits the big scene...Donaire, i feel wont be around too much longer. Rigo would be great tho! Then you got guys like Santa Cruz, and Frampton who would most likely be moving up, and you have some great fights in the making!


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Lomachenko i think will be moving up by the time Valdez hits the big scene...Donaire, i feel wont be around too much longer. Rigo would be great tho! Then you got guys like Santa Cruz, and Frampton who would most likely be moving up, and you have some great fights in the making!


Yeah but those are all only a division away and it isn't that big of a leap compared to Jr Welter and Welter 7 pound difference. Only time will tell. We'll see.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fair doos. I think he'll gain more maturity with a more gruelling fight tbh, 23 years old with his background, you wouldn't expect him to be fighting a 35 year old who has 8 back to back defeats (albeit against pretty good opposition generally). It's an improvement from his former competition but still signifies baby steps. The maturity he'd show through a more educational fight, which'll bring flaws more to the surface, is a far better idea.
> Lubin fought a dude who's a tricky vet at just 18 or however old he is, and it was a great learning experience and the type of guy you'd want to see your fighter in with.


Top Rank has the best match makers in the game so they know what they're doing but Valdez is a big time prospect but he's not a sure fire prospect the way Lomachenko is or was, however you currently wanna verbalize it.

BTW Gaul whats your thought on Felix Verdejo next fight which against Oscar Bravo?

here's Bravo boxrec page. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=437175&cat=boxer


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Fully on the Valdez hype train now. I rated him before from what I've seen but now I'm sure he'll be something special. His accuracy the other night was outstanding, his punching technique is great and his conditioning is phenomenal. He's like the energizer bunny or something. 130-135 is going to enter a new golden age in a few years.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Top Rank has the best match makers in the game so they know what they're doing but Valdez is a big time prospect but he's not a sure fire prospect the way Lomachenko is or was, however you currently wanna verbalize it.
> 
> BTW Gaul whats your thought on Felix Verdejo next fight which against Oscar Bravo?
> 
> here's Bravo boxrec page. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=437175&cat=boxer


I think Iron Mike Promotions are making great waves as match makers these days. 
Very impressed with this. Verdejo is going to at least outbox the guy, that's a certainty (yeah, yeah I know it's boxing anything can deffo happen but you know what I mean).

Oscar Bravo has a good chin so this is going to be a very decent lesson for Verdejo, he's a tough dude. I wouldn't place too much stock on the 21-5 record, I just know that Verdejo is going to gain confidence to step up further after this fight. This is a bold move but the sort of move I'd expect from a fighter with an experienced background who doesn't have an extremely fencing style.

I haven't seen a competitive Verdejo fight in a while, there's something about me that thinks Valdez may end up the better fighter.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Needed training inspiration and ended up rewatching Valdez fights. Very impressed, and he's still improving. No need to rush him IMO, he's still young. Very versatile in the skills department. Good lateral movement, uses shoulder role (effectively!), good head movement, power in both hands. Slick yet Mexican. What's there not to like.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm posting this here as a reminded to myself to watch it later. I was told by IB on ESB that Verdejo struggled in this fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm posting this here as a reminded to myself to watch it later. I was told by IB on ESB that Verdejo struggled in this fight


Haven't watched it yet but IB always thinks Verdejo struggles and is no good for some reason.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm posting this here as a reminded to myself to watch it later. I was told by IB on ESB that Verdejo struggled in this fight


Struggled is far from right word. He just didn't look as completely superior as he has against previous guys. He dominated the first half but was on the backfoot for much of the late rounds which Bravo found some success but he never once looked overwhelmed or in trouble. Stamina didn't look to be a problem either. Always had his hands up, kept moving, still threw shots with bad intentions, still fought smart and picked his shots. Never hurt and turned up the heat in the last round. Clearly won the fight.

Basically he preformed well and Bravo is just better than his past walk-over opponents.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@bballchump11 you should start a Verdejo tribute thread. Not because I mind putting them in here at all, but it would be nice for him to have one right?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake. I wrote a big piece on this fight afterwards, only to find that when I was about to post it, CHB was down for fixing after the Purge yesterday. 

Basically, Verdejo looked awesome until 6th round, I don't know what he was doing just running away and it wasn't boxing until 1 min 30 of the final round. 
It was easy work against a 21-5 fighter. 

I've always felt Valdez and Verdejo's power is overrated but Valdez is a better finisher. 

Verdejo's mixing of body shots was nice to see.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Haven't watched it yet but IB always thinks Verdejo struggles and is no good for some reason.


That's the first time I talked to him about Verdejo, so what you're saying could be true



Rooster said:


> Struggled is far from right word. He just didn't look as completely superior as he has against previous guys. He dominated the first half but was on the backfoot for much of the late rounds which Bravo found some success but he never once looked overwhelmed or in trouble. Stamina didn't look to be a problem either. Always had his hands up, kept moving, still threw shots with bad intentions, still fought smart and picked his shots. Never hurt and turned up the heat in the last round. Clearly won the fight.
> 
> Basically he preformed well and Bravo is just better than his past walk-over opponents.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh for fuck sake. I wrote a big piece on this fight afterwards, only to find that when I was about to post it, CHB was down for fixing after the Purge yesterday.
> 
> Basically, Verdejo looked awesome until 6th round, I don't know what he was doing just running away and it wasn't boxing until 1 min 30 of the final round.
> It was easy work against a 21-5 fighter.
> ...


to be fair to IB, he didn't say he struggled, just that he didn't look as good as he is supposed to vs that type of fighter. He also said he turned the TV on and caught only the second half of the fight, so I could imagine him not being too impressed if the only parts of the fight he watched was when he was just cruising. 


Bogotazo said:


> @bballchump11 you should start a Verdejo tribute thread. Not because I mind putting them in here at all, but it would be nice for him to have one right?


yeah my bad, I didn't want to derail this thread or anything. I was at school and needed somewhere to post the fight to remind myself.

and I don't follow Verdejo's career as closely as I do the American Olympians, or Mike Jones :hey, but I can make a thread for him


----------



## Koki Kameda (Jul 5, 2012)

Koki Kameda


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> to be fair to IB, he didn't say he struggled, just that he didn't look as good as he is supposed to vs that type of fighter. He also said he turned the TV on and caught only the second half of the fight, so I could imagine him not being too impressed if the only parts of the fight he watched was when he was just cruising.
> 
> and I don't follow Verdejo's career as closely as I do the American Olympians, or Mike Jones :hey, but I can make a thread for him


Fair assessment from IB in that case. For the last 3 rounds, Verdejo looked decent but nothing close to the special fighter many think he'll become, apart from the last minute. A learning step in his career and I hope he gets more like it. It'd be much better for him to be put through hard fights than have it easy like he's had it so far.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Fair assessment from IB in that case. For the last 3 rounds,* Verdejo looked decent but nothing close to the special fighter many think he'll become*, apart from the last minute. A learning step in his career and I hope he gets more like it. It'd be much better for him to be put through hard fights than have it easy like he's had it so far.


It didn't indicate anything about him at all, other then he was just being a flat moron. There's very little to take from this fight, Verdejo was treating the final rounds as he would the final rounds of an amateur fight where he's well ahead on points and just does fuck all to protect his victory. A very dumb concept given his success in the fight.

Verdejo is ready for and needs a step up. I need to see him up against a decent pressure fighter.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> @*bballchump11* you should start a Verdejo tribute thread. Not because I mind putting them in here at all, but it would be nice for him to have one right?





bballchump11 said:


> and I don't follow Verdejo's career as closely as I do the American Olympians, or Mike Jones :hey, but I can make a thread for him


As checkhook's resident Verdejo fanboy, I'll see to this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rooster said:


> As checkhook's resident Verdejo fanboy, I'll see to this.


:good


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Valdez fights again tomorrow against 26-8-1 Alberto Garza. Garza lost to Nicholas Walters by TKO4 last year so Valdez should be able to take him out if he is what I think he is. Can't wait.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


>


Nice! I also want to see El Zurdo Ramirez.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone watching this shit? Pretty solid performance from Valdez.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Valdez fights again this Saturday against Jean Javier Sotelo. Little over a month after his last fight, which is good. On the downside, a pretty pointless fight if you ask me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Valdez's fight before last against Garza:






Post-fight interview after stopping Jean Javier Sotelo:






B-Scene article:

*Oscar Valdez Plans To Stay Very Active in 2015
*

_By Miguel Rivera

Rising Mexican prospect Oscar Valdez (14-0, 13KOs) is planning to stay very active in 2015. The Mexican Olympian had six big wins in 2014 and plans to have at least that many fights next year. Valdez's manager, Frank Espinoza, says his boxer will step things up in the new year, fighting in contests scheduled for ten rounds and his first bout back is being targeted for March.

"I really was surprised with his evolution in 2014, he displayed some good things. When he went further in some fights, he did well, showed good power. As I've said since his pro debut, there is no doubt Ã"scar Valdez will be the next star of Mexican boxing," said Espinoza.

"The ideal plan is to get him a good ranking and, if possible, have him in position to compete for a world championship by the end of the year; this would be great," Espinoza told ESPN Deportes.

Espinoza could see a title fight taking place as early as the first quarter of 2016.
_


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Unfortunately the Sotelo fight can't be found anywhere.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Recent interview on Golpe A Golpe:

-Says he thinks and hopes his next fight will be 10 rounds
-Says he himself is more comfortable at feather and only fought at super feather because of a lack of opponents in December;
-Also knows Verdero is at 135 and that he'll probably move up in a year, but that if he sticks around a year or two, he'd love to meet him around 135, especially to show boxing fans that unlike Pacquiao and Mayweather, not all boxers are unwilling to fight the best. Says he thinks Floyd wants everything his way and that's the latest holdup.

He was the "Godfather" of this 6th Anniversary of Golpe A Golpe:










He helped JMM do a breakdown which I'll get to translating.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Recent interview on Golpe A Golpe:
> 
> -Says he thinks and hopes his next fight will be 10 rounds
> -Says he himself is more comfortable at feather and only fought at super feather because of a lack of opponents in December;
> ...


I just love this guy's mentality. Humble but confident. He's a guy with a high boxing IQ. I hope he stays healthy and has a great career. He's in a weight class with a bunch of great competition. It's going to be fun watching this dude grow :bbb
















"Not afraid of taking that L"
"Bad reputation with guys cherry picking fights"
"I'm not afraid of taking that risk"

This is a real BOSS!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I just love this guy's mentality. Humble but confident. He's a guy with a high boxing IQ. I hope he stays healthy and has a great career. He's in a weight class with a bunch of great competition. It's going to be fun watching this dude grow :bbb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's signed with Top Rank right? Lets just hope Al keeps his dirty, little, tranny fingering paws off him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Valdez sure has all the tools, including a good sense of defense. A very exciting prospect.

One flaw I see, which luckily is fairly easy to fix, is that he never varies his timing. Every single punch is full length, and 100% speed. That makes him easy to time, for an elite opponent.

Also, his jab could use some work, right now it's just a slowish range-finder. He needs the threat of a stinging jab to open up holes for his big shots to get through. Also, then he'd have varied timing with his left, as above.

Verdejo is my #1 prospect right now. OMG, is that kid good, and only 21 years old. Sadly, he had to pull out of his fight last week with marco Antonio Lopez, due to a hand injury, but it doesn't sound like a serious problem.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

have you seen his pet crocodile yet :lol:


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> have you seen his pet crocodile yet :lol:


We better not hear about an accident with the Croc and him getting his hands chopped off or something... :-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Valdez's latest win over Jose Ramirez, doing it quicker than Mares did!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Valdez's latest win over Jose Ramirez, doing it quicker than Mares did!


Did it quicker than Mares AND Lomachenko!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Valdez looked very sloppy against Ramirez, he loaded up on everything with sloppy form and didn't work his way in. I haven't seen him look that bad before, I know Ramirez is a messy fighter but still...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Valdez was over confident he'd get the win. Trying too hard to get a ko. Hopefully more discipline and composure next fight.

Sick fighter still


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Valdez is fighting Ruben Tamayo this Saturday.


























Interesting how he's taller than Bradley.

Looking very quick on the mitts:





Interview:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611702036707434496
To be honest, I think Prescott would've been a better fight for Valdez. Still, Tamayo is a solid opponent. I just hope they step-up Valdez soon. Get him to fight another prospect like Verdejo just did. Him and Ramirez are being moved at a snail's pace compared to other prospects! atsch


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

He's lacking in the skills department lads, not gonna lie.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> He's lacking in the skills department lads, not gonna lie.


I'll be honest, I'm not as impressed by Valdez as some people seem to be. Jose Ramirez really catches my eye, though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not as impressed by Valdez as some people seem to be. Jose Ramirez really catches my eye, though.


Valdez lacks a solid jab and is defensively suspect. He'll get outboxed by a solid technical boxer one day, like Verdejo. Could see that all the way back to the Olympics.

Ramriez is good, well rounded and I think he will be a champion some day. Verdejo will be the fucking king around those weight divisions though.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Valdez = Excitement. Following his career win or lose


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> Valdez lacks a solid jab and is defensively suspect. He'll get outboxed by a solid technical boxer one day, like Verdejo. Could see that all the way back to the Olympics.
> 
> Ramriez is good, well rounded and I think he will be a champion some day. Verdejo will be the fucking king around those weight divisions though.


I'll give you a lack of consistent jab. That's more stylistic. But defense and skills? Valdez has great fundamentals and punch variation. He slips and rolls with punches well, and counters well too, especially for an aggressive fighter. His timing and punch selection is ace, as are his instincts for positioning. Verdejo could certainly beat him on skills and that outside fighting style, but I don't see him looking vastly superior in the skills department.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> Valdez lacks a solid jab and is defensively suspect. He'll get outboxed by a solid technical boxer one day, like Verdejo. Could see that all the way back to the Olympics.
> 
> Ramriez is good, well rounded and I think he will be a champion some day. Verdejo will be the fucking king around those weight divisions though.


On the plus side, Ramirez isn't in as tough of a division currently than Valdez. Featherweight is a tough, tough division right now. Still, I like watching Valdez. He's an exciting fighter, but I just don't think he'll live up to the hype.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Verdejo Valdez Usyk Spence Joshua Bojado Sillah Alexeev Mesi Guinn Alex Ramos...


Here's a totally forgotten puerto rican prospect who looked as promising as Verdejo on his way up - Angel "Nito" Vazquez:










The fights are very short - both against durable journeymen - the second one against Darryl "The Nightmare" Pinckney, whom we've discussed a bit with @Zopilote.



Spoiler






Lester1583 said:


> Have you seen Marquez - Darryl Pinckney, Z?
> 
> It's a typical Marquez outboxing-from-a-distance/counterpunching-combos-in-cases-of-danger fight for the most part, even the mandatory knockdown is there.
> 
> ...






The second video starts with a quick glimpse of Pinckney kayoing Junior Jones, @Powerpuncher

Angel was impressive, wasn't he?

Fast hands, legit KO power, well schooled, was one step aways from fighting for a title, he was chasing Hamed as everybody were back then.

And then he lost to the future Marquez's victim Victor Polo and faded into obscurity.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Here are highlights of Valdez's last fight, in which he showed he still has room to grow as he was trying to hard for the knockout and failing to set up his punches more intelligently.






Leading up to tonight's fight against Avalos:










Avalos getting stopped by Frampton:






His last fight:


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Valdez sure has all the tools, including a good sense of defense. A very exciting prospect.
> 
> *One flaw I see, which luckily is fairly easy to fix, is that he never varies his timing. Every single punch is full length, and 100% speed. That makes him easy to time, for an elite opponent.*
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with the bold. He could do with watching some GGG to see how varying the timing/speed/power of his shots will make his punches harder to defend against and so harder to take.










A few little tweaks and this guy could be devastating... well, even more than he is now


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Oscar Valdez vs Chris Avalos


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Oscar Valdez vs Chris Avalos


What the hell is going on with people getting Valdez's pro record wrong? I saw conflicting reports during the last week where they had him at anything from 15-0 through 17-0. The announcer here has him at 18-0 after the fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> What the hell is going on with people getting Valdez's pro record wrong? I saw conflicting reports during the last week where they had him at anything from 15-0 through 17-0. The announcer here has him at 18-0 after the fight.


I think they have trouble deciding what to do with WSB records. IIRC, Valdez was a WSB fighter, right? Not 100% sure on that, though.

I do remember they had trouble with Jojo Diaz at the start too. They had him with a 1 or 2 loss record when he was starting. They included his fights from WSB too or something. I think they did the same with Vasyl Lomachenko once too. I could've sworn they one time announced him as a 7-0 professional or something.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Good win for Valdez but I said before the fight that Avalos looked like garbage against Perez but I thought maybe that was just a lack of a full training camp, but he looked just as slow and lethargic last night, he didn't even complain after the stoppage like he did against Frampton, just shrugged his shoulders basically


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting the full fight @Vaitor.

Overall good performance, the same things we've seen from Valdez. Good control of distance, a decent jab, hard counter power punches. That variation others were talking about still needs work, and fighting a guy with movement would be good for him so he gets practices pressing more. He's almost ready for a title shot but I don't think he's quite there yet.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Lester1583 said:


> Here's a totally forgotten puerto rican prospect who looked as promising as Verdejo on his way up - Angel "Nito" Vazquez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angel Vasquez, that's a blast from the past. Back then Puerto Rican fans were building him as Barrera's boogieman. He just never recouped after the Polo loss.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Top Rank promoter Bob Arum expects big things in 2016 from featherweight prospect Oscar Valdez and Jose Benavidez Jr., who holds an interim junior welterweight title.

To get them ready for it Arum has put them both in separate 10-round fights on the same â€œSolo Boxeo Tecateâ€ card on Dec.12 (UniMas) at the Tucson Convention Center in Tucson, Arizona, close to the hometowns of both boxers.

Valdez (17-0, 15 KOs), 24, a two-time Olympian from Nogales, Mexico, just over the border from Tucson, will face the Ernie Sanchez (15-6-1, 6 KOs), 23, of the Philippines. Benavidez (23-0, 16 KOs), 23, of Phoenix, will fight a nontitle bout at welterweight against an opponent to be determined.

â€œValdez is going into a position next year where weâ€™ll really move him and we wanted him to fight in December,â€ Arum said. â€œHeâ€™s fighting a good Filipino guy. Benavidez is also going to be stepping up next year, maybe against [world titleholder Viktor] Postol or [world titleholder] Terence Crawford. So he needs a tune-up fight and rather than give him one early next year, weâ€™re giving him one at the end of this year.â€

Typically, the UniMas cards are 90-minute telecasts and wonâ€™t accommodate two fights scheduled for 10 rounds. Arum said this card will be the exception and is scheduled for two hours.

â€œWeâ€™ll look for Valdez to fight a good contender or a title fight next year and HBO is behind him,â€ Arum said.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14477/top-rank-has-big-plans-for-valdez-benavidez


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Read/Heard a couple of rumors of a Valdez vs Loma fight (no, not the one of the amateurs, I mean a professional "rematch")... IDK how I feel about that honestly, Oscar is still not on title-fighting level (although very near it), but is true that Loma is quite over-hyped and got gifted with the title, but then again, Loma dominated Oscar in the Ams...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Read/Heard a couple of rumors of a Valdez vs Loma fight (no, not the one of the amateurs, I mean a professional "rematch")... IDK how I feel about that honestly, Oscar is still not on title-fighting level (although very near it), but is true that Loma is quite over-hyped and got gifted with the title, but then again, Loma dominated Oscar in the Ams...


Yeah. Valdez isn't quite ready for a title shot yet, and Loma's style and reach advantage would just repeat itself. Valdez has basically had his way in terms of being an in-the-pocket combination and counter puncher, but I'd like to see him develop his outside game more with a more consistent jab and also face an opponent that gives angles so he also learns how to get inside creatively. Otherwise I think he gets outboxed.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Valdez likes to feed his pet crocodile mounds of bacon:






He fights December 12th against Ernie Sanchez. He said recently on A Los Golpes that he thinks he's ready t fight Lomachenko sometime in 2016.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I wish he was fighting Sonsona instead, IMO Valdez is ready to start making a move to the top of his div.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ã"scar Valdez 127.6 lbs. vs. Ernie SÃ¡nchez 127.4 lbs.


























Seems more like a stay-busy fight for Valdez.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck is up with ****** ass hair due, Oscar!? atsch :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Oscar Valdez commutes 2 and a half hours each day to train

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ng-top-rank-tucson-unimas-20151211-story.html


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Valdez looking really good.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Knockout finish in the third! They traded left hooks; Valdez's did the damage. Very Cotto-esque.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Knockout finish in the third! They traded left hooks; Valdez's did the damage. Very Cotto-esque.


Bring on Donaire next! :bbb


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Bring on Donaire next! :bbb


Valdez destroys Nonito.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Oscar Valdez vs Ernie Sanchez, full fight






Couple of thoughts. Needs to dig deeper when going to the body, still retracts too soon/quickly to my taste. Looked awkward when the infight happened in the 2nd. Although he got the best of it, KO was a double punch in where he got hit clearly, obviously he didnt saw that coming when launching his moneymaking punch, should avoid getting caught in such situations....

Overall pretty solid performance by Oscar against a solid and experienced guy, man is ready for a title shot next year, although he should stay away from Loma at the moment....


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Valdez destroys Nonito.


Probably will but need to increase the level of opposition gradually. That would be a good fight for him as his next step. Former champ with a name.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Valdez or Jojo Diaz Jr? Who u guys higher on?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not sold on Valdez.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...ramirez-on-pacquiao-bradley-iii-ppv-undercard

"Two fighters who will be on the April 9 pay-per-view telecast in scheduled 10-rounders are two of Top Rankâ€™s best prospects, featherweight and two-time Mexican Olympian Oscar Valdez (18-0, 16 KOs) and junior welterweight and 2012 U.S. Olympian Jose Ramirez (16-0, 12 KOs), a Mexican-American from Avenal, California.

Arum said Valdez likely will face former featherweight titlist* Evgeny Gradovich* (21-1-1, 9 KOs) in a fight that would be a considerable step up for Valdez. Gradovich lost his world title to Lee Selby by eighth-round technical decision in May and although he has won two fights in a row since, he has looked a bit shaky. He would still be the best opponent Valdez has faced."


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Very good fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gradovich is a fantastic piece of matchmaking


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Amazing matchup!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like this fight. Looks like I'll have to go down to a Buffalo Wild Wings to watch this PPV, if this is gonna be in the undercard.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, my internet might be fixed by that time too. Yeay!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687736934941081602


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687736934941081602


Awesome.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Full fight, for those who missed it. His best performance yet:






Special:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah I'm hyped. And his post speech 'It's not personal, I am just coming for the belts' call out was G


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oscar Valdez now holds the WBO Featherweight Championship previously held by Lomachenko. His first world title.

The fight ended quick but I'm glad his opponent Rueda didn't just show up to lay down.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I loved how Valdez reacted after taking out Rueda. No strutting, no braggadocio, just total joy & complete release of stored up energy. (hard to put into words)

You can tell that the reason this guy is as good as he is, because he works his ass off in the gym, and never takes any opponent for granted.

--------------

Good to see a nice improvement in Valdez' jab. It used to be a little weak. Now it's not just a rangefinder, but one more weapon in his arsenal.

One thing still troubles me about Valdez though: He still throws virtually every punch at full speed. He very rarely varies his timing. Despite his excellent conditioning, that's a very bad habit, it makes him easier to time, & it could cost him vs an elite opponent. Manny Robles appears to be a pretty good trainer, so I'm surprised to not see some improvement here, by this time.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Valdez is my next favorite fighter. It helps that I've seen him live a couple of times, but I also love his style and the way he digs the body.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I love skilled fighters who give it their all in the ring. Valdez just replaced Crawford on my list of ten favorites.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Oscar is one of my fav.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I like the variety of drills they do here, specifically closing the distance while attacking, and changing the speed of the punches. Also gets yelled at for dropping his hands, though he doesn't do it in the ring much and it looks like the end of his workout.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I like the variety of drills they do here, specifically closing the distance while attacking, *and changing the speed of the punches.* Also gets yelled at for dropping his hands, though he doesn't do it in the ring much and it looks like the end of his workout.


Yep, that's going to be a huge factor, going forward, as I mentioned earlier.

Hopefully Valdez can actually apply this in the ring, without his old instincts taking over.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hope this stays up for a bit:


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yep, that's going to be a huge factor, going forward, as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Hopefully Valdez can actually apply this in the ring, without his old instincts taking over.


Watching the fight this weekend he's still too one paced and loads up too much imo. He's still obviously a top top FW, but isnt near maxing out his potential.

His punching power would be much more obvious if he could disguise his shots a bit better and mix things up more.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Watching the fight this weekend he's still too one paced and loads up too much imo. He's still obviously a top top FW, but isnt near maxing out his potential.
> 
> His punching power would be much more obvious if he could disguise his shots a bit better and mix things up more.


I totally agree.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think I already posted this; but my only gripe is that he leaves himself open a lot when unloading


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The loading up at the same pace still remains a flaw in his game. But when he got his man hurt he let his hands go surprisingly fast, indicating that he can throw quicker combinations at a different rhythm. If Valdez were predictable I'd be more worried about it, but his timing and positioning are so good that I can forgive it somewhat. His head is tucked and off center when he throws, and he has amazing anticipation. Time will tell if opponents can time him in exchanges as a result but up to now it hasn't been an issue I don't think it will end up as blatant as it became for someone like Khan.

Also thought his jab was on point.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The loading up at the same pace still remains a flaw in his game. But when he got his man hurt he let his hands go surprisingly fast, indicating that he can throw quicker combinations at a different rhythm. If Valdez were predictable I'd be more worried about it, but his timing and positioning are so good that I can forgive it somewhat. His head is tucked and off center when he throws, and he has amazing anticipation. Time will tell if opponents can time him in exchanges as a result but up to now it hasn't been an issue I don't think it will end up as blatant as it became for someone like Khan.
> 
> Also thought his jab was on point.


I think his flaw will be when he tries to bang. He can box, very well at that; no need to open yourself up to slugging with someone who isn't on your level


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The loading up at the same pace still remains a flaw in his game. But when he got his man hurt he let his hands go surprisingly fast, indicating that he can throw quicker combinations at a different rhythm. If Valdez were predictable I'd be more worried about it, but his timing and positioning are so good that I can forgive it somewhat. His head is tucked and off center when he throws, and he has amazing anticipation. Time will tell if opponents can time him in exchanges as a result but up to now it hasn't been an issue I don't think it will end up as blatant as it became for someone like Khan.
> 
> Also thought his jab was on point.


Yeah its not as bad as someone like khan obviously. My thing is that such a small adjustment could see him become a much better fighter. Offensively I feel his opponents are able to brace against his punches because he loads up, and they know pretty much all the punches are full power. Manipulating his rhythm a bit and using some throw away punches would mean his big punches would be much more effective and more difficult to pick. Pundits always compare it to a baseball pitcher pitching his 'fast ball' (or whatever you guys call it when they throw it as hard as possible) every time. It becomes predictable even despite its speed and power, better fighters will be able to at least brace the impact, and at most start evading, countering and controlling Valdez

Not down on him at all though. Really think he is a top fighter and just needs a chance to prove it vs Selby, GRjr or Frampton. I would definitely pick him to beat Selby (according to Selbys team Valdez gave Lee the business in sparring for what its worth). GRjr and Frampton more difficult but he has a good chance in both. Gary Russell is a guy who could vary his speed a little bit too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Yeah its not as bad as someone like khan obviously. My thing is that such a small adjustment could see him become a much better fighter. Offensively I feel his opponents are able to brace against his punches because he loads up, and they know pretty much all the punches are full power. Manipulating his rhythm a bit and using some throw away punches would mean his big punches would be much more effective and more difficult to pick. Pundits always compare it to a baseball pitcher pitching his 'fast ball' (or whatever you guys call it when they throw it as hard as possible) every time. It becomes predictable even despite its speed and power, better fighters will be able to at least brace the impact, and at most start evading, countering and controlling Valdez
> 
> Not down on him at all though. Really think he is a top fighter and just needs a chance to prove it vs Selby, GRjr or Frampton. I would definitely pick him to beat Selby (according to Selbys team Valdez gave Lee the business in sparring for what its worth). GRjr and Frampton more difficult but he has a good chance in both. Gary Russell is a guy who could vary his speed a little bit too.


Yeah that's a great way to describe it, the surprise factor isn't there because his opponents know every punch is a hard one. I also think he'd beat Selby and needs to show just a bit more for GR Jr, Frampton, or LSC.

Can't decide whether Russel Jr. or Santa Cruz are easier. As you say Jr. doesn't vary his timing too much either but he's very talented and tough. LSC is bigger and more proven at the top level but he's also more hittable and predictable.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Valdez streaming live training ahead of Marriaga.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1451244188240401


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have my tickets for his fight in Carson. Will be going about a dozen deep.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Truth be told I really like Marriaga and wouldn't be devastated if he won.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fuuuuu that Valdez loves to bang!

He always reminds me like GRJ looks like fast motion


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Photos: Oscar Vadez Putting in Work For Genesis Servania Bout*

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-oscar-vadez-putting-work-genesis-servania-bout--120646

*Undefeated World Boxing Organization (WBO) world champions ÓSCAR VALDEZ and GILBERTO "Zurdo" RAMIREZ will headline and exciting world championship event This Friday! September 22, at Tucson Arena (260 South Church Ave., Tucson, AZ 85701.) Valdez (22-0, 19 KOs), a two-time Mexican Olympian with strong roots in Tucson, will be defending his WBO featherweight title against the WBO's No. 4 world-rated contender GENESIS SERVANIA (29-0, 12 KOs), of Bacolod City, Philippines. Photos by Mikey Williams.








*

*WBO super middleweight champion Ramirez (35-0, 24 KOs), from Mazatlan Mexico, will take on No. 1 contender and mandatory challenger JESSE "Hard Work" HART (22-0, 18 KOs), of Philadelphia, PA, in the grudge match of the year. The four warriors boast a perfect combined record of 108-0 (73 KOs) with nearly 70% of their victories coming by way of knockout. Here is what they had to say at today's media workout:*










*ÓSCAR VALDEZ

"I worked so hard in this training camp with Manny [Robles]. I am prepared for Servania. He is rugged and strong. He has my upmost respect

"Bob Arum is a great human being helping the Dreamers. The Dreamers just want to work, raise families and be peaceful. Bob is doing all he can to help them. I want to thank him personally.

"ESPN is seen all over the world. It's an honor to fight on this great network. Our fights will be seen everyplace imaginable."










MANNY ROBLES

"Oscar had a great camp like he always does. He never looks past an opponent. He has a high level of respect of all who get into the ring against him. He is happy to be fighting in Tucson. His fans and family will be in the arena on Friday night. Oscar is ready. Trust me."









*
(more pics in the link)


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking forward to this. Only realised it was on this week the other day actually. Ramirez-Hart is the one that stands out for me and of course Michael Conlan. Hopefully Conlan can put in an eye catching performance here. I haven't been all that impressed in his 3 fights yet so I'm really hoping he shows his class. His opponent is also 3-0 and has one by stoppage so hopefully he comes to make a name for himself and not try to survive.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I forgot homie's fight was coming up soon on ESPN


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

I wanna see Jojo Diaz vs Valdez

I would favor Jojo


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> I wanna see Jojo Diaz vs Valdez
> 
> I would favor Jojo


Same, Jojo seems more composed as Valdez seems to love to turn into a slugger


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> I wanna see Jojo Diaz vs Valdez
> 
> I would favor Jojo





paloalto00 said:


> Same, Jojo seems more composed as Valdez seems to love to turn into a slugger


I don't see JoJo avoiding Vadez's big punches for 12 rounds, also he lacks power and hasn't faced a Marriaga that would show us his shortcomings.

I'd pick Valdez if it happened today.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Photos: Oscar Vadez Putting in Work For Genesis Servania Bout*
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-oscar-vadez-putting-work-genesis-servania-bout--120646
> 
> ...


This is a damn nice Friday night card.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't see JoJo avoiding Vadez's big punches for 12 rounds, also he lacks power and hasn't faced a Marriaga that would show us his shortcomings.
> 
> I'd pick Valdez if it happened today.


The thing with Valdez's big ounches is that they come in wide, as opposed to Jojo who is compact and keeps everything straight. Either way, I'm just glad that it has to happen at some point


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> The thing with Valdez's big ounches is that they come in wide, as opposed to Jojo who is compact and keeps everything straight. Either way, I'm just glad that it has to happen at some point


I'll be ready to give you another Warlando Cruz avy when it gets signed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like Valdez a lot, but I must support team USA against JoJo. I fear Diaz against a pressure fighter who'll walk through his punches


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I like Valdez a lot, but I must support team USA against JoJo. I fear Diaz against a pressure fighter who'll walk through his punches


Who do you think wins right now though?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'll be ready to give you another Warlando Cruz avy when it gets signed.


Fuck it, I think I'm 0-2 with you right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who do you think wins right now though?


That's tough. I always assumed that Valdez would be better, but Diaz has been looking good


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Servania can take this if he fights smart. He is an unproven commodity but who knows.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Servania can take this if he fights smart. He is an unproven commodity but who knows.


Is he that good or are you pulling an @Haggis?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is he that good or are you pulling an @Haggis?


Take my opinion with a handful of salt. I can see Servania's potential, I'm just not sure if it translates to success.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arum targeting Frampton:

http://www.boxingscene.com/carl-frampton-vs-oscar-valdez-showdown-targeted-by-arum--120831

Thoughts? I personally think Valdez needs a fight or two to sharpen up.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Arum targeting Frampton:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/carl-frampton-vs-oscar-valdez-showdown-targeted-by-arum--120831
> 
> Thoughts? I personally think Valdez needs a fight or two to sharpen up.


very nice fight. Valdez can win if he fights disciplined

hes fought the best guys to get ready for that fight too. marriaga and servania


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> very nice fight. Valdez can win if he fights disciplined
> 
> hes fought the best guys to get ready for that fight too. marriaga and servania


What about them makes you think they're good prep? They're definitely more aggressive than I imagine Frampton being, but he's more crafty.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What about them makes you think they're good prep? They're definitely more aggressive than I imagine Frampton being, but he's more crafty.


Marriaga's basic, but Servania fought a lovely fight. He was accurate, he was using angles, and his defense was quite good. As skilled as Frampton? Surely not, but I guarantee Valdez learned a great lesson last Saturday.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> What about them makes you think they're good prep? They're definitely more aggressive than I imagine Frampton being, but he's more crafty.


cause theyre well schooled boxers. its not like he fought some brawlers and is suddenly getting frampton. he fought guys who made him think


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

He needs another Servania with less power


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

I think Frampton beats him

Valdez is what he is, hes in his prime physically. He has all the tools but just too wild/fights unsmart


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Oscar Valdez: I'm More Than Ready To Go To War With Quigg*

https://www.boxingscene.com/oscar-valdez-im-more-ready-go-war-with-quigg--125680

Oscar Valdez expects a toe-to-toe battle when he squares off against veteran Scott Quigg, Saturday, March 10, at the StubHub Center in Carson, California.

Valdez fights are never short on drama, and the StubHub Center -- nicknamed "The War Grounds" by Timothy Bradley -- has been the site of numerous Fight of the Year-caliber contests.

Valdez (23-0, 19 KOs), from Nogales, Mexico, will be making the fourth defense of his World Boxing Organization (WBO) featherweight title against Quigg (34-1-2, 25 KOs), a former World Boxing Association (WBA) super bantamweight champion from Bury, England.

"For this fight, I did the hard part of my training in Guadalajara, and I think it has been one of the best preparations of my career because I trained so calmly and so peacefully," Valdez said.

"We are more than ready to go to war and defend the title at all costs on March 10. Here in Los Angeles, we are putting the final touches on our preparation. We are doing very well with the weight. Now I'm just focused on the fight."

Quigg turned pro in 2007 and, like Valdez, soon developed a reputation for fan-friendly fights. He has won three in a row since dropping a split decision to Carl Frampton in a February 2016 title unification bout.

"We know him very well, and we know that his style in combination with mine is the perfect storm that will give the fans a great show and a good night of boxing under the stars of the battleground known as the StubHub Center," Valdez said. "I'm ready for another war at StubHub.

"This will be my fourth world title defense, and I have learned a lot from my battles against warriors like MiguelMarriaga and Genesis Servania. Now, I have an even more difficult fight against Scott Quigg. We are well prepared for whomever. This title stays with me in Mexico. "

Promoted by Top Rank®, in association with Matchroom Boxing, remaining tickets priced at $206, $104, $53 and $27.50, including facility fees, can be purchased online at AXS.com, by phone at (888) 9AXS-TIX, or by visiting the StubHub Center box office.

The Valdez vs. Quigg world championship event will be televised live and exclusively at 10:30 p.m. EST on ESPN and ESPN Deportes and streamed live on the ESPN App.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

IMO a solid performance from Valdez. He mixed up the speed of his punches (finally), controlled the center of the ring, and boxed smart without staying in the pocket too long. He got caught in a few exchanges but was getting the better of a vast majority of them moving his head smartly as he threw his shots. Quigg was tough and fundamentally sound but Valdez's better jab and combination punching made the difference. Defense was better than the Marriaga fight as well, better rolling and slipping.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Oscar’s body work got him the win IMO.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Frampton is a step too far for Valdez.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> IMO a solid performance from Valdez. *He mixed up the speed of his punches (finally), *


You beat me to it, Bogo !
It truly was a new & improved Valdez in there, last night. Kudos to him & Manny Robles.

I guess they figured Quigg would be at least as tough as Servania, but additionally would likely be coming forward all night.(Unlike Servania who prefers the back foot.) The changeups definitely threw Quigg's rhythm off, and made him think. - and those really fast-but-light flurries often stopped him from coming forward. I think the latter made the biggest difference.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Valdez might have another Filipino challenger soon in Magsayo.

Quick hands and has legit power. Questionable stamina and defense. A lesser skilled Servania but bigger punch.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

First time i saw Valdez was against Gradovich.
I have watched all your old and new fights, trainings etc
As Zab has not fought much, so now Oscar is the fighter i like to watch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> First time i saw Valdez was against Gradovich.
> I have watched all your old and new fights, trainings etc
> As Zab has not fought much, so now Oscar is the fighter i like to watch.


Damn never thought Super Kalleb would pass the torch. :cheers


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Oscar Valdez overcomes brutal test with decision win over Scott Quigg*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/boxing/la-sp-valdez-quigg-20180310-story.html

This was beyond the punch statistics and the damaged faces.

The best way to illustrate the quality of featherweight champion Oscar Valdez's successful Saturday title defense against overweight Scott Quigg was seen and heard elsewhere.

*Valdez's jaw was broken, and his teeth were so broken apart he couldn't remove his mouthpiece during the later rounds.* Quigg's nose looked broken and a cut from his left eye dripped steadily. A clean ring floor at fight's start was sprayed red by the end.

"I've been splattered by blood three times," a ringside photographer said.

Valdez (24-0) required hospitalization afterward, but that ambulance trip was sweet considering he's added his name to the lore of StubHub Center's reputation as the war grounds.

Judges Max DeLuca and Terry O'Connor awarded Valdez victory by scores of 117-111 and Larry Hazzard Jr. gave Valdez a 118-110 nod, more one-sided than the wounds of the battle indicated.

This time, on a rainy night that diminished the crowd size, Valdez dug deep to defend his 126-pound belt against an opponent who ballooned to 142.2 pounds on Saturday, nearly seven pounds heavier than Valdez.

"Scott's a tremendous fighter; look what he did to my teeth," Valdez said before leaving to Harbor-UCLA Medical Center. "Good thing we got the result because he hit me with good shots."

Asked if he has immediate plans for Valdez after the inspired triumph that lifts his fighter to equal stature alongside fellow Southern California featherweight champions Leo Santa Cruz and Abner Mares, promoter Todd DuBoef said, "Heal."

Valdez battered Quigg, too, out-landing him 237-143 overall and 175-129 in power punches.

"I'm ready for whoever," said Valdez, who wears the World Boxing Organization belt. "I'm a champion."

DuBoef was in legitimate awe of his fighter, who grew weary of an argument between camps over forcing Quigg to weigh in less than a certain number Saturday morning and ordered his team to stop the discussion, insisting he'd punish Quigg himself in the ring.

"He showed his courage," DuBoef said. "We always talk of adversity defining a fighter. He breaks his jaw in the fifth round &#8230; and the weight. When you drain yourself to lose the weight, there's a psychological thing where he went through a ton of adversity.

"You couldn't ask for a performance better than that."

Quigg promoter Eddie Hearn revealed after the fight that Quigg's unsuccessful bid to make weight was hampered by a right foot stress fracture in training camp.

"He was in terrible physical condition. It was no benefit to him" weighing 142.2 Saturday, Hearn said. "He wasn't in the best shape he could be."

After Valdez out-moved and piled up some early rounds, Quigg shrugged off being cut around the left eye and broke the champion's jaw in the fifth with a hard right.

Valdez fought with an open mouth from then on, and trainer Manny Robles refused to take out the mouthpiece.

Quigg's nose was broken around the sixth, but herallied with powerful combinations and clean punches in the eighth and again in the ninth.

As Quigg's nose inflated, the pair kept brawling, with Valdez disproving Quigg trainer Freddie Roach's theory that the champion had cardio issues.

Coming off a low blow in the 11th, Valdez belted Quigg in the head with a power punch and the pair went toe to toe at the end of the 12th.

"He fought through the situation, through the circumstances and fought his heart out," Robles said. "He fought a welterweight tonight, but Oscar's a warrior. There was no quit in him."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crazy.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn never thought Super Kalleb would pass the torch. :cheers



:thumbsup
What was your score? Valdez-Quigg


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*ESPN's Valdez-Quigg Show Watched By Average of 1.1M Viewers*

https://www.boxingscene.com/espns-valdez-quigg-show-watched-by-average-11m-viewers--126183

Higher numbers than Garcia Lipinets (almost double) and would have been higher were they both not on the same night .


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> :thumbsup
> What was your score? Valdez-Quigg


Didn't actively score it but I think I had it around 9-3.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Didn't actively score it but I think I had it around 9-3.


me too lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oscar Valdez: I Want Unify Titles With Leo Santa Cruz

https://www.boxingscene.com/oscar-valdez-i-want-unify-titles-with-leo-santa-cruz--129335


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Oscar Valdez Leaves Robles, Hires Eddy Reynoso as Trainer*

https://www.boxingscene.com/oscar-valdez-leaves-robles-hires-eddy-reynoso-trainer--130857

Not sure I like this move. I like that he wants to become more complete and was grateful in departing but I'm not sure Reynoso is the one to do that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Oscar Valdez Leaves Robles, Hires Eddy Reynoso as Trainer*
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/oscar-valdez-leaves-robles-hires-eddy-reynoso-trainer--130857
> 
> Not sure I like this move. I like that he wants to become more complete and was grateful in departing but I'm not sure Reynoso is the one to do that.


Horrible move, Canelo is an exception.

I saw a card on Univison deportes or Unimas once, all Reynoso fighters, it was terrible. Their best guy got knocked out by a Guadalajara cab driver.

Hope this is a short experiment.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Valdez has made a few fights harder than they needed to be. Marriga and Servania, for example. They were fun to watch but he got lured into brawls on both occasions. 

A little more head movement and strategy would probably do him wonders. I'm not a huge fan of Reynoso, though. He'd be better off with Nacho.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Reynoso!? atsch


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Horrible move, Canelo is an exception.
> 
> I saw a card on Univison deportes or Unimas once, all Reynoso fighters, it was terrible. Their best guy got knocked out by a Guadalajara cab driver.
> 
> Hope this is a short experiment.


You rate Robles?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

One Man said:


> You rate Robles?


Na mate, the point is that I rate Reynoso so low that Robles looks great in comparison.

We'll have to see if Valdez gets anything from these guys but I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

If Valdez suddenly becomes more muscular and ripped, we know Clenelo has done his job.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Na mate, the point is that I rate Reynoso so low that Robles looks great in comparison.
> 
> We'll have to see if Valdez gets anything from these guys but I wouldn't get my hopes up.


Robles does not make anyone look great.
He is deadful.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

He'll surely have to fight Frampton in his first fight back.


----------

